
Why California's Privacy Law Won't Hurt Facebook or Google - a0zU
https://www.wired.com/story/why-californias-privacy-law-wont-hurt-facebook-or-google/
======
JohnFen
It's true that this law impacts the smaller players much more than the larger
ones. That was pretty much inevitable.

But I'm fine with that, for two reasons. First, the smaller players aren't
good guys -- they're engaging in this bad behavior as well, so it's fine for
them to get dinged even if the big guys get a smaller ding. Second, the law is
a first step that will hopefully lead to future, better, more restrictive laws
that will have a greater impact on the big players.

We have to start somewhere, and the CCPA is just that -- a start.

